

US lost $433,982,548 because of daylight saving time switch - velodrome
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/u-lost-433-982-548-because-daylight-savings-003341030.html

======
joezydeco
Okay. So the cause is fatigue. So lets compare to Super Bowl Sunday, St.
Patrick's Day, and the 4th of July when it falls on a Sunday through Thursday.

------
DelvarWorld
this is incredibly stupid

